# Waxing your bowstring



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am new to this, and I have heard about the need for waxing your bowstring. How do you guys do it? How often should it be done? If you get excess wax on the string, is there a specific type of cloth that should be used to get off the excess?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wax mine every time i go out to shoot and some times when im done. I get the wax in the tube. I just use my fingers to spread it out and work it in the string.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

What cloth do you use to wipe off excess if there is any?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't wax it every time, not by a long shot. But when you can see some fibers sticking out coat it with some. I usually just rub it in with my fingers.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I usually do it once a month. Using my fingers to rub it in. You can also use a hair dryer on low heat, but don't let it sit in one spot to long. Also don't forget to wax the string in the cams.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I wax about every other time I shoot. I rub it in with my fingers but periodically do a thorough waxing with a hair dryer as elkmule mentioned.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. Does it matter what kind of cloth I use to get rid of the excess after I have rubbed it in?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I make strings and have been shooting a bow for 25^ years.

First off you DONT usa a hair drier, you DONT wax your serving and you also DONT rub it so hard it gets hot. 

Heat from a hair drier and heat from friction can damage a string. It prematurely wears it out. 

Waxing the serving just collects dirt and weighs your string down and slows your bow down. Your serving protects your string so no wax is needed in those areas.

Good wax now days comes pretty soft and can be applied to your string with your fingers. 

There are string cleaners you can buy but I usually just take a piece of serving and wrap it around my string once and pull down once removing the old wax. I then apply the new wax with my fingers.

Excessive rubbing will make your strings look hairy or ratty especially if your string is made out of 452 material.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just rub it on and warm up the string a bit by briskly rubbing my string up and down. Seems to work for the last 35 years.
I did loose a little velocity though. My longbow went from a sizzling 175fps to a lumbering 173fps. :mrgreen:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I did the blowdryer method for years until I compared my two year old string with a four year old string and was embarrased. This year, new strings and I'll just keep the venom wax on the exposed string the old fashioned way from now on, once a month. I try to shoot daily.

And +1 on not waxing the serving. Did that one year when the drought was especially bad with light dirt flying everywhere and did nothing for my bow but keep it filthy.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

You shouldn't have any excess. You'll find that when you rub it in the string will start to suck up what's there. Just use a little at a time and you'll have no problems. If you do feel the need just use something that is lint-free so you don't have little fibers stuck in the string.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

you don't need to wipe off any excess wax, rub it into the string with your fingers and then shoot it. Any excess wax will come right off. Don't over think it. This is coming from the 'over thinking it' king!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

if you put way to much on there just wipe it off with your finger.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I always use a piece of leather on mine to rub in the wax and get off the excess. I try to keep my greasy Doritos grabbing fingers off the string as much as possible.


----------

